# My very first Macro photograph! CC welcomed! :-D



## NayNay (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi there, I'm new to the site ;-)

I've introduced myself in the Introductions thread...but anyway, one of my interests is macro photography. I bought my very first macro lens and a ring flash about 4 days ago and wanted to share my very first macro photograph 

I only have a basic photo editing program at this stage, but I'm looking into getting Photoshop in the very near future. So this photo has just been cropped and colour levels fixed a bit. 

Would love some CC to help me on my way. 

Cheers.


----------



## Davor (Jun 1, 2011)

I quite like this photo, the subject goes well with the background and it is nicely lit. It would have been nice if you would have had another shot with the whole bug in the frame but regardless this came out great. You have a good eye for Macro photography .


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome to the best genre of photography NayNay!!!

That's a good shot too IMO. Davor nailed the positives of the image.


----------



## NayNay (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the CC 

I have other shots of the bug, I'll have a look and see what I can do with them. I just feel like I want to get in as close as I can!! Even this isn't close enough!! I have a Canon 100mm macro lens. Is this a good lens for Macro? I've seen some brilliant photos out there that show lots of detail of insects, and that's what I'm looking to capture.

I'ts really hard to capture objects with such a limited DOF, and I'm a bit lazy at setting up a tripod! lol. I've looked into stacking images, but it all seems a bit much right now! I guess practice makes perfect!


----------



## PhotoTish (Jun 1, 2011)

I like the boldness of your photo. :thumbup:  What ring flash are you using ?


----------



## NayNay (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you PhotoTish 

I'm using a Canon Speedlite MR-14EX Macro Ring Lite.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 1, 2011)

The Canon 100mm 2.8 L is, in my humble opinion, if not the best, one of the best, macro lenses out there. My guess would be the non-L macro lens would also be great.

What F stop are you using? I usually shoot around F11, give or take a few stops.


----------



## NayNay (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi TheFantasticG, thanks for the info on the lens. I'm glad I bought a half decent lens  I'm not sure what f stop I'm using. I pretty much start the camera in auto mode, then switch the lens to manual focus so I can control the focus...One day I'd love to be able to figure out the technical side of photography...it's just so overwhelming at the moment. That shows how much of a noob I am!


----------



## ChrisA (Jun 2, 2011)

Great start.  And it is a half decent lens.  My favourite all purpose lens in fact.  You can get close via teleconverters (magnifying your shot), extension tubes (ideally auto ones to keep the electric contacts to control aperture) which allow closer focusing, or by adding on close up filters (not the best in my opinion) with your current lens.

I'd practice getting the camera settings working for you first though.


----------

